

Live Modi congratulates Isro after Mars orbiter lift off - abhi21284
http://m.firstpost.com/india/live-one-minutecounting-to-mars-orbiter-lift-off-1210769.html?utm_source=hp

======
unmole
What the bloody hell does Modi have to do with this? Modibots now want to
steal the limelight from the scientists of ISRO. Disgraceful!

